# Cant capture Preg Mollie any sugestions?



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey every one i have a preg mollie thats going to give beth any time now. I wont to get her into my one gallon tank thats set up for her but i cant capture her. Any ideas how i can? thanks


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Use a net and move it slowly towards the fish. By moving the net fast they become afraid of it. By moving it slow they dont fear it as much. Another trick is to use two nets. One moving slow and moving the other net to guide the fish into the first net.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Well i got her and put her in the 5L tank but she died last night. She was fine befor i when to bed. Could there have bean complications with the pregnacy? Poor Violet :sad: :rip: 

She did not even have any of her fry


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

leafgirl115 said:


> Well i got her and put her in the 5L tank but she died last night. She was fine befor i when to bed. Could there have bean complications with the pregnacy? Poor Violet :sad: :rip:
> 
> She did not even have any of her fry


Everybodies guppies, mollies and **** seem to be dieing all the time on this forum. I don't think anyone can really tell you why she died, you should know better than us as they're your fish.
If all the water parameters are fine then I really can't tell you.
Maybe she died due to stress from the move and poor water conditions. This would be the most obvious solution. 
Everybodies livebearers seem to be dieing recently. And people say they are beginners fish? Give me a break.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How long had the tank you moved her into been set up? 

Unless the water was well matched to the tank you got her out of it might have been to much stress along with the pregnacy. 

As far as being a good beginner fish. This is true if you get a good healthy stock. The liveberars have been so interbred lately that their health has suffered.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

The main tank has been set up for over a month. The little tank was set up for half of that. I used the water from the big one in it. 

At the moment I have some mouth fungis going in the tank would this have any thing to do with it?


----------

